# Power tool organization



## toomuch (Jan 26, 2010)

I finally have gotten my workroom in the basement semi organized. I currently have some awkward deep shelves that house my power tools (drills, saws, sanders, etc). I have considered simply using peg board with clips for the tools. Ideally I would like to have the power tools hung from something like peg board, but curious if anyone has ideas, pictures, experience on what has worked for them? Of course pictures tell a thousand words so if anyone has links or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i generally keep all tools together based on task..

framing and general carp toolbox= circ saw, recip, jig saw, cordless hammer drill

trim toolbox= orbital sander, jigsaw, cordless drill, 18 gauge nailer, 16 gauge nailer, 23 gauge nailer

routers- kept in home made cases with all bits stored inside.

by doing this i simply grab the box i need based one what im doing that day.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Workroom? That must be nice I gotta haul everything in from the truck.

Luckily its all organized in Systainers. I use a huge peg board at home to stock all my cables.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I prefer to keep the tools in cases if I have them. They fit better on the shelves and don't get moister sitting on them rusting them away.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I do the same thing as Will, keep it in it's original case or bag. I would go Inner's route, but I just don't have the $ to get Systainers yet. (Noticed I said yet). I still have to build a shed and organize my workshop with shelves and such. Need a place to put my Systainers!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yah, systainers would be nice.. but i dont have the money to have a collection of systainers like darcy has,,, nor the 8 car garage to keep em all in:laughing:


----------



## toomuch (Jan 26, 2010)

Thx for all the responses thus far. The Systainers are great for being out on jobs and in the field etc. Though I don't own any as of yet. 

For those tools that generally don't leave the workroom or stay in the workshop. Is the peg board option generally a good option? My reservations are whether the pins or attachments that fit in the actual pegs firmly hold the tools in place. I like the idea of visually being able to see my arsenal of tools versus having them compartmentalized in boxes or shelves when at home working on something for customer that needs to be constructed, tweaked etc. Obviously this is simply a personal preference and everyone's different. But curious if any has a similar setup at home or in the shop with the peg board option?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

toomuch said:


> Thx for all the responses thus far. The Systainers are great for being out on jobs and in the field etc. Though I don't own any as of yet.
> 
> For those tools that generally don't leave the workroom or stay in the workshop. Is the peg board option generally a good option? My reservations are whether the pins or attachments that fit in the actual pegs firmly hold the tools in place. I like the idea of visually being able to see my arsenal of tools versus having them compartmentalized in boxes or shelves when at home working on something for customer that needs to be constructed, tweaked etc. Obviously this is simply a personal preference and everyone's different. But curious if any has a similar setup at home or in the shop with the peg board option?


We have some pegboard panels in a few tool cabinets that live in our shop. I made the mistake of buying standard hangers for the stuff & they suck. We'll likely be moving soon & I'll probably take that opportunity to either replace all the hangers with the style that lock in to the PB, or ditch the PB all together & go to Slatwall (see pilfered picture below).


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think the peg board is a great idea for a shop, I love the idea of having everything on display at my finger tips, then have a tool chest with all your bits and blades perfectly organized.

My peg board works great for wires, but if I hang a couple pipe wrenches the flimsy home-depot pegs really start to sag. I have a small chunk of slat board with pegs and its a lot more robust...but on the flip side the peg board offers more selection of hangers.

If I were setting up a shop I'd keep my heavy stuff like circular saws, sawzalls etc on a shelf and hang up everything else on a peg board.


----------

